

C+= now hosted on Gcode after GitHub and BitBucket shut it down - lawl
https://code.google.com/p/c-plus-equality/

======
theorique
The BitBucket complaint thread justified the censorship as follows:

 _After further consideration, we have decided to remove this repository.
While our End User Agreement explicitly prohibits the posting of content that
is "racially or ethnically offensive," we believe it is consistent with the
spirit of our agreement to also prohibit content that is offensive toward a
specific gender. We will update our End User Agreement to make this
prohibition more explicit._

It's disturbing that both GitHub and BitBucket are content policing to this
extent.

Probably these incidents are just to avoid social/political drama, over a
"joke" project.

But what happens when it involves something more serious? if (e.g.) a crypto
project is shut down because it facilitates dissident politics, or an indie
video game is shut down because it has politically incorrect content.

Bottom line is that you need to host your own code. These companies don't care
about your goals or purpose - they just bow to the loudest voices to avoid
controversy and complaints.

~~~
tommorris
Then you pay for your own hosting on your own server.

Bitbucket and Github don't owe you the right to host shit they don't want on
their servers.

~~~
theorique
I agree with you there.

It just seems as though policy is being improvised on the spot based on who
gets loudest and most hysterical, rather than policy being based on logic,
reason, and principles that can be cited.

And maybe that's OK - Bitbucket and Github are businesses, and it's not
necessarily their interest to host material that attracts unwanted public
attention.

But it's unfortunate to know that for all the rhetoric about openness and free
expression in internet culture, the reality is that a distributed witch hunt
can get something shut down hard, with minimal warning.

~~~
tommorris
At a certain point, the rules become a subjective judgment call on the
question of "is this person being a trollish dick?"

------
Morgawr
Honestly, while people have all the rights to not like something, I don't see
the point in "censoring" satires or juvenile projects. It gives me a bad vibe,
what's next? Gonna shut down anti-X projects? (Where X stands for whatever the
majority doesn't agree with)

In my opinion, if you don't like it, just ignore it.

Ps: I realise github and bitbucket have full rights to do this since it's on
their platforms

Pps: I hope I won't get downvoted to hell for stating my opinion

------
cupcake-unicorn
I've just flagged this..this page is being spread around on a lot of these
very hateful "Men's Rights" websites, and it's not just about mocking feminism
as an ideology (which I can even relate to - the link
[http://www.hastac.org/blogs/ari-
schlesinger/2013/11/26/femin...](http://www.hastac.org/blogs/ari-
schlesinger/2013/11/26/feminism-and-programming-languages) is pretty face palm
worthy), but several of the comments/humour is implying that the female code
author is some "math is sooo hard" barbie type character. I read Hacker News
to escape this kind of thing. While some may enjoy it, I don't think it's
appropriate for HN or Gcode/Github/Bitbucket for that matter, which is most
likely why the latter sites shut it down.

------
tommorris
The major problem I have with this is that the repository contained fake
commits specifically to name people like Valerie Aurora from Ada Initiative.

Faking commits of people you disagree with as a way to troll them is something
that Bitbucket should rightly remove regardless of the content.

------
mdisraeli
I'm not sure what's worse - how well researched this pisstake is, or the fact
that they now own feministsoftwarefoundation.org. I trust that if a real such
organisation is formed, this domain will be relinquished?

------
taspeotis
Although it's shit like this that makes programming a "boys club", I had to
chuckle at one of the macro definitions [1]:

    
    
        #define envelops(X,Y) ((X)%(Y)==0) //replace the cock and balls operator (%)
    

[1] [https://code.google.com/p/c-plus-
equality/source/browse/src/...](https://code.google.com/p/c-plus-
equality/source/browse/src/fixCPP.Xe)

~~~
nisdec
Out of their Hello Worl.. EH Hello Feminists example:

    
    
      xe womain() //the alphabet "m" should be banned because it reminds me of the word "man"
    

(Source: [https://code.google.com/p/c-plus-
equality/source/browse/exam...](https://code.google.com/p/c-plus-
equality/source/browse/examples/hellofeminists.Xe) )

------
nmc
Wao, never heard of such an initiative!

If anyone can enlighten me: to what extent is this a joke?

~~~
taspeotis
> to what extent is this a joke?

Judging from my sense of humour, all of it.

------
LekkoscPiwa
I'm not sure what's worse. The satire or that some "Serious Feminist" think it
is a "real thing":
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/19/feminist_software_fo...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/19/feminist_software_foundation_c_plus_equality/)

